# Has anyone done AKC Rally with their SPOO?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rally is fun! You should go for it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our moderator, plumcrazy has one of our puppies (Lucy) and she worked her through her Rally Novice, Rally Advanced and Rally excellent titles, all AKC. She is not on much, but if you PM her, I am sure she'd love to tell you about her experiences.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

there are a number of helpful threads in the performance subforum.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I sure do. Your pup is a perfect age for it. Great bonding experience too. There is definitely a thread under performance. I will try to figure out how to link back lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure this is how you do it but here is the thread....

http://www.poodleforum.com/24-perfo...834-rally-competition-questions-training.html


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I have been trainign Dreamer in AKC rally since she was 4 months old. I started out with 3 months of classes, and then taught her what I had learned from 2 years of classes previously at home. She does fairly well, even though I have not been to take classes for 9 months and rarely get to practice at the training facility. We havent trialed yet, since we are busy with agility and getting her to settle down a bit. I have even started obedience work at home with her. She takes the dumbell, while retrieving it is still a working progress.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You will be perfect for rally if you already have CGC. When I first started rally with Lily I thought it would just be RN RA RE and out for us, but we have had lots of fun with it. Although I will leave it behind for Lily for a while to get through utility obedience and some other things (like tracking), I will be entering her just enough to make sure we qualify for nationals each year and then I will bring her back when she is older and not up for jumping full height obedience jumps.


----------

